Ask HN: Is there a way to change HN username? - creolabs
======
detaro
email the mods and ask nicely

------
1f60c
The easiest way would be to sign up for a new account.

~~~
latexr
OP’s account has almost 1500 karma. Seeing as some site features are only
available over certain karma thresholds, that’d be a loss.

